
Optical Telegraphs: An Early Internet (2018) - camtarn
http://www.douglas-self.com/MUSEUM/COMMS/telegraf/telegraf.htm
======
sksksk
Here's an interesting story of how some traders hacked the telgraph system in
France, to get advance knowledge of market movements...

[https://www.1843magazine.com/technology/rewind/the-
crooked-t...](https://www.1843magazine.com/technology/rewind/the-crooked-
timber-of-humanity)

~~~
lujim
There is a good book called The Victorian Internet that covers the development
of long distance communication up to the electric telegraph. People did all
the same stuff with it. Front running trades and horse races, hooking up with
other telegraphers. I can't remember all the details but it was fascinating
how much of it paralleled the early internet.

